# Rabbit's behaviour changed very suddenly?



## Dumbo (20 April 2013)

I have a female rabbit that I've owned for just over a year.
We bought her from pets at home as a 'super v.i.p' bunny (neutered already at 6 weeks old!)
She's been a joy to own so far - lives in our living room, gets lots of time to run around, adores cuddles, just a lovely pet. 
Anyway, in the last week or so her character has drastically changed. She won't let anyone pick her up, violently attacks the sofa and cushions, won't come near us for a cuddle (usually can't get her away!) and grunts as though she'll attack when we feed her 
We are thinking hormones but she's supposedly already neutered and surely her character would have changed sooner than over a year old?
Any ideas? Will take to the vet next week if she's still the same.


----------



## springtime13 (20 April 2013)

I wonder if the neutering was done? Sounds very much like unneutered female behaviour. Could she be lonely? Would you consider getting her a companion?


----------



## FionaM12 (20 April 2013)

I had a rabbit whose personality suddenly changed, years ago.

I can't remember the exact details now, but the cause was a parasite which she'd got from infected hay and had affected her liver. This had allowed toxins to the brain, hence the change.

Sadly the vet I consulted didn't take my concerns seriously and just told me a change of attitude does not require treatment.  However when my poor bun died a short time later, the vet was very sorry and did a post-mortem for free which is why I know the above.

Perhaps ask your vet for tests to rule out the same with your rabbit?


----------



## Dumbo (21 April 2013)

We're not convinced she was neutered properly - at 6 weeks old they're reproductive organs haven't fully developed according to our vet so it's likely that it could be hormones. Only doubting it because she's over a year old, surely we would have seen a change a few months ago when she was sexually mature? 
She may be lonely but she does have a lot of interaction with us - we've had 2 male bunnies before her that lived on their own and both were happy. Not sure she would take well to having a friend, she really bullies our dog and is very dominant so doesn't bode well for getting another one!

Oh dear, really hope it isn't that FionaM12  how awful. If we do take her to the vet I will run that by him but fingers crossed it's not!


----------



## fallenangel123 (21 April 2013)

It does sound like dominant doe behaviour. It's quite possible IF she was actually done that early it was not done properly.


----------



## Tnavas (21 April 2013)

As others have said she sounds like a normal doe rabbit - they can be quite aggressive.

Someone mentioned their rabbit having parasites that affected her liver and temperament - do you worm her at all - it's really easy and the vet can give you the right type to use.


----------



## Dumbo (21 April 2013)

No haven't wormed her but just been reading about it - read that a sign could be increased appetite which she has. Will take her to the vet asap


----------



## catxx (21 April 2013)

Definitely get her fully checked and bloods done at the vets.

The "s.vip" thing was a bit of a con and I think has now been stopped - they were shipping these rabbits from Spain as it is in fact, while not illegal I don't think, is very much frowned upon to try and spay/neuter a rabbit that has not even had it's reproductive system developed yet in the UK. They will have been chemical neuter/spays, not physically cut open ones. The long term health of these "s.vip" PatH rabbits is pretty much an unknown as there's no telling what the trauma it's been through has caused to their long term health. They will not have been bred with their health in mind in the first place, they will have been farmed for the pet trade, as horrific as a puppy farm, and could mean there are neurological problems due to poor breeding.

Definitely get your bun to the vet asap for a full check over.


----------



## Dumbo (21 April 2013)

catxx said:



			Definitely get her fully checked and bloods done at the vets.

The "s.vip" thing was a bit of a con and I think has now been stopped
		
Click to expand...

We have a little checklist of things to ask the vet.. will add bloods to it!
Yes we thought it was a bit of a con - we paid £99 for her and at first we regretted it. Her teeth were awful and vet said she would need anesthetic 
every 4 weeks to have them trimmed (not fair on bun!) but we found a specialist rabbit vet who did them once without anesthetic and we've had no problems since. 
Didn't know about the chemical neuters but doesn't sound good!
Thanks for the info


----------



## Zero00000 (21 April 2013)

Sudden changes in behaviour can also be caused by pain or illness, maybe her teeth are causing her problems again? 

Has their been any change in her diet/routine or in the house?

I heard the VIP buns were 'desexed' by using needles, either way its just wrong beyond belief!

Id keep a full account of everything and the first thing I would be doing is checking she has indeed been spayed, as it does sound hormonal/territorial, Have you noticed her moving bedding around the hutch (if she has one)

Pets at home have indeed stopped all of the VIP nonsense, what them poor buns must have gone through, born, raised, desexed vaccinated on a long flight and journey until put in a pet shop 'tank' until sold!

Will be watching this thread as we run a sanctuary and often get in 'P@H buns' with an array of different behavioural or medical factors.


----------



## Dumbo (22 April 2013)

Thanks for posting Zero, can't quote on my phone but hopefully this makes sense!
Her teeth look straight but will ask the vet to check the back ones.

We have reduced the amount of pellets she gets per day just because she was getting a little bit of a belly but no change other than that. She has a broad diet of pellets, hay, grass and fresh fruit and veg but nothing new for the past few months.

When we bought her she had stitches along her tummy so she's definitely been opened up, but I really doubt they could neuter effectively at 6 weeks old?!

Yes, she has a small fleece bed in her cage (she's spoilt!) and recently she's been flinging that across the cage and picking up her litter box and dragging it. No nesting though, just very destructive!!


----------



## fallenangel123 (22 April 2013)

£99!!!

 Seriously p@h are just a puppy mill for small animals of questionably quality. (not knocking anyone's beloved pet, just their ethics) I breed and show continental giants and don't charge anything like that!! (before you all jump on me for irresponsible breeding I only breed for myself generally although I have four buns requested from any litters this year for other studs and we haven't been out anywhere yet this year.)


----------



## wench (22 April 2013)

Totally agree with fallenangel.... I used to show fawn rexes... £99 for a rabbit... I couldn't give my non-showable ones away.

And as for neturing at six weeks old... thats just cruel, they should still be with their mothers. I think the normal sort of age to take them away from their mothers is 10 weeks, I always used to leave them until 12. Poor bunnies


----------



## catxx (22 April 2013)

fallenangel123 said:



			£99!!!

 Seriously p@h are just a puppy mill for small animals of questionably quality. (not knocking anyone's beloved pet, just their ethics) I breed and show continental giants and don't charge anything like that!! (before you all jump on me for irresponsible breeding I only breed for myself generally although I have four buns requested from any litters this year for other studs and we haven't been out anywhere yet this year.)
		
Click to expand...

Even rescues don't charge that much, and that's for equally vaccinated and spayed/neutered rabbits BUT done at the right age!

Just had a Q re breeding, not going to jump on you for it! But I was wondering if you also have similar contract as dog breeders do as if someone can't care for their rabbit any more, you take it back? At Rabbit Residence where I volunteer we currently have 2 Contis, both permanent residents as we're too wary to rehome them. One has serious health problems and is on daily metacam due to spinal deformities (possibly due to being kept in a dog crate in the owners bedroom, he also is developing arthritis). The other is healthy and bonded with a Netherland Dwarf cross! 

We have had two other Contis this year, one developed a serious abscess behind his eye, despite removal of the eye and daily draining, the infection spread to his brain and he was put to sleep - heartbreaking for the rescue owner as she had taken him in when he was just 500g and he was only a year old and 5kg when he was put to sleep. The second was taken in from the same home as the one with the spinal problems, he just went when he was under general anesthetic, he was huge at 8kg, a rabbit that large is very risky under GA. We miss Django and Chipper dearly


----------



## fallenangel123 (22 April 2013)

I will always take my bunnies back if people need me to, I also tend to contact people once the bunny reaches six/seven months to iron out any teenage problems that may have arisen. It's the same as with dogs, there are responsible breeders doing what they can for the breed and those in it for the fast buck. (scuse the pun)


----------



## Montyforever (23 April 2013)

Pets at home for rabbits are just awful  I've got mine from them, he was tiny for a Dutch (still is!) was being beaten up by the others and had runny eyes. Basically got told when I took him to come back for a replacement when he died  he's still alive 5 years later and is the funniest and sweetest rabbit I've ever met so no regrets over getting him just shocked at the stores ethics and morals


----------



## catxx (23 April 2013)

fallenangel123 said:



			I will always take my bunnies back if people need me to, I also tend to contact people once the bunny reaches six/seven months to iron out any teenage problems that may have arisen. It's the same as with dogs, there are responsible breeders doing what they can for the breed and those in it for the fast buck. (scuse the pun)
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, 99% of the rabbits in rescue originate from BYBers or pet shops, especially not sexing their rabbits properly. We get so many accidental litters  

We have a litter of 7 3 week old babies with mum, dad and two from a previous litter, all a pet shop buy not sexing them properly. We have to get all these rabbits spayed/neutered and vaccinated before they're rehomed, will easily cost around £1,000 for their care, all because a pet shop couldn't sex their rabbits.


----------

